# the evolution of venom-youtube



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Very interesting video on the evolution of venom. 
Venom proteins found in over 1500 species of lizard was a pretty big shock.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

frogparty said:


> Very interesting video on the evolution of venom.
> Venom proteins found in over 1500 species of lizard was a pretty big shock.



You have a link, or just teasing us?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

crap! hahahahaha


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

pfshh Dr. Bryan Frye.. I do admire him, his work hits close to home for me. If he had it his way though, everything would be venomous


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Very interesting! Excellent find Frogparty. I like how they use my namesake whenever he's free handling a snake. By flashing back and forth between him handling and him milking they infer he's handling a deadly snake. Interestingly, both species are two of the most docile snakes I ever worked with.


----------

